# #1 vs #2 Pressure Treated



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

The HD guy is wrong. #2 or #1 is the quality. #1 is better. Not all PT is rated for ground contact. Most is not. It must specifically be labeled ground contact. I don't think HD carries it.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

My HD carries some ground contact PT. it's primarily 2x planks. No 4x or 6x stuff that you might use for skids. 

In my store, it's all Hem-Fir PT.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Just to second what rjniles just said, the HD guy couldn't be more wrong (imagine that).

Look on that tag that's stapled to the end of the board, that will tell you whether it is or is not. And you are correct about the #1 being a better quality board than the 2's although there is nothing wrong with #2. 

I have no problem framing a deck with #2 and then use #1 for the decking itself because generally their better looking boards.


----------



## mudslinger (Jan 25, 2008)

OK then thanks. I noticed that a 2x8x16 is 5 bucks less a board at HD than the quote that a lumber yard gave, but everything the lumber yard quoted is ground contact.

This begs the question if ground contact for beams and joists is a good idea or overkill. I do overbuild generally. It is a northern elevation deck. Will eather perform better in terms of mildew?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I only use ground contact when the wood is actually touching the ground. I do like to cover the tops of the joists and beams with ice and water shield. Some on this forum think that is a waste of time, but I think it extends the life of the lumber.


----------



## mudslinger (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks to all, ill never outlive ground contact or not, but maybe for the kids ill go with the lumber yard ground contact since they did the quote and its not much more dough. The quest for decent boards begins.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

IMO when buying PT for above ground use, quality and appearance is what counts.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

As I understand it, the grade refers to the number of knots in a given length. #1 will have less knots and is typically spec'd for joists and rafters.


----------



## mudslinger (Jan 25, 2008)

Got the ledger #2 GC from the lumber yard. Tough to find decent boards. May have to look at Home Depot closer, since they carry #1 above ground. Im not going to struggle with huge bows and twisting.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

mudslinger said:


> Got the ledger #2 GC from the lumber yard. Tough to find decent boards. May have to look at Home Depot closer, since they carry #1 above ground. Im not going to struggle with huge bows and twisting.



I would never again us PT for decking. Pay the price and use TREX.


----------



## mudslinger (Jan 25, 2008)

Too much. Ill suffer with pt. We've downsized and im already overimproved. Trex gets awfully hot also and demands upkeep.


----------



## bcemail (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm redoing my deck surface and the lumber yard stocks only prime lumber. HD and Lowe's only had lower grade. I didn't ask but I doubt the deck boards and 2x are ground contact which deals with the amount of preservatives used on the lumber. #1 #2 prime etc deals with the quality of the board. 
My HD has regular and "premium" that are about 50 cents and a dollar a linear for respectively. The higher quality stuff from 84 was price $18 for 16' of 5/4 but with quantity the guy for it down to $16.50. As soon as I for the delivery I could see the difference! Will always use them when I can


----------

